# New to Saltwater



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeez...yet again I've been away from this site for eons. I really need to stop doing this -_-.

Anyway, I really wanted to start up a saltwater tank this summer when I get off from school since I've been meaning to do it for quite some time actually. I'm a total beginner at it however, and would definitely need a few helpful tips so I don't totally mess up my first attempt at a saltwater tank. What my uncle told me since he's been a seasoned veteran at this is that your basic equipment should be a protein skimmer, a light for sun/moon, and obviously salt as well as some sort of liverock as well. 

What I really wanted to keep were possibly a few Firefish, Clowns (still looking through species), possibly blennys and maybe a few starfish, just for starters. I haven't done much research and I really don't know if you can school specific saltwater fish like freshwater fish, but I'm going to keep reading on the fish I'd like to get. 

If someone could help me understand the basics of setting up a saltwater tank, I'd be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone out there?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry for the delay... and welcome to the darkside.

Some quick questions:
1) what size aquarium are you looking at
2) is it going to be fish only, FOWLR, or Reef
3) do you plan on having a sump?
4) do you have any books on the subject?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks =P

1) I'm thinking about turning my 38g into a saltwater since I have no more room for tanks really.

2) I'm not sure what FOWLR means, but I'm going to have fish along with live rock, don't think I'm making a reef.

3) Not sure what a sump is =//.

4) I don't but I've started reading a few things online, especially the beginner's guide on this part of the forum since it has alot of helpful advice. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Fish Only With Live Rock - FOWLR

Sump is a filter that is literally another tank that the water is filtered through. (best i can explain). 

I would say a 38 would be good to start with .


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would recommend "The new marine aquarium" by Mike Paletta or if you are a bit more scientifically inclined "the conscientious marine aquarist" by Bob Fenner.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Fishfirst said:


> I would recommend "The new marine aquarium" by Mike Paletta or if you are a bit more scientifically inclined "the conscientious marine aquarist" by Bob Fenner.


I'll make sure to take a look at these two at borders when i get home. I think I am just going to do FOWLR since reef seems too intricate and time consuming for me to jump into right away. Any suggestions with nice looking beginner saltwater fish so I can begin making a list ahead of time?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sure I'd recommend the below for a tank that size.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+755&pcatid=755
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+173&pcatid=173
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+159&pcatid=159
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+21+53&pcatid=53
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+23+2229&pcatid=2229
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+1636+168&pcatid=168
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+31+181&pcatid=181


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow they all look pretty awesome, and the care level is easy so it shouldn't be too hard to maintain them. I'll keep looking for others on that website and if I have any questions I'll post back on here. Thanks alot!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

no problem


----------



## connor123 (Mar 22, 2010)

if you want to start of with fish you want to get some hardie fish like damsels but the can get very teratorial in the tank chromis are also a good choise. i also looked and you liked fire fish they are also a nice fish they tend to hide alot and are very buitiful fish 
good luck in the future i hoped i helped


----------

